# Chuck Keys



## Old Iron (Apr 16, 2011)

Really not a big deal and not as good as some of the other projects post on here. Almost ashamed to post any of my small projects! 

I've used 2 chuck keys to setup a 4 jaw for about as long as I've been doing machining.So I needed some extras so as not barrow from another chuck.

I made these a little shorter to use on the back. In the first picture the one on the left is the one I made. I made both in the second picture because I didn't have any to fit it. I got it off ebay to use on my B & S Diving Head.
Paul


----------



## rleete (Apr 16, 2011)

> author=Old Iron link=topic=1738.msg10674#msg10674 date=1302960317
> Really not a big deal and not as good as some of the other projects post on here. Almost ashamed to post any of my small projects!



What's to be ashamed of? They look every bit as good as the ones that came with my chucks, and I assume they function as intended. Remember, any fool can go buy tools. Making what you need takes talent.


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice Job
Looks like they have been blackened? Either way they look good, and something you know doubt will be using for yrs to come. Even the details like rounded handle ends, nice touch!
Look better than the keys that come with most chucks.

Paul 8)


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys they work fine as for the black it is a cold process that seems to hang on pretty good. I also have the stuff to do hot dip but only if I have a lot to do. Way to much trouble just for these.

If your interested in the stuff you can get it here! http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/black.htm


----------



## rodburner (Apr 17, 2011)

wished i had time to get out to shop and make some, nice tools Paul


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody thought of using gun bluing, works for me. Wasp black. cheap too


----------



## 8ntsane (Apr 19, 2011)

Old Iron

thanks for the link
Im going to give that stuff a try. Never tryed the blackening process before, but I really like the look of it.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 19, 2011)

Seems like it works pretty good, I don't remember the price but I don't think it was to bad. I have the stuff to do the hot dip but don't have enough stuff to fire it up.

Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Apr 19, 2011)

Yhanks Jon, If you try it with a 4 Jaw you'll never use 1 key again.

Paul


----------

